# Pedal speed



## kmdbetancourt (8 mo ago)

I was gifted a used Singer Inspiration 4228. There seems to be something wrong with speed control pedal. It only has 2 speeds - off or lightning fast, no matter how lightly I press it. Is there perhaps a setting on the pedal I don't know about, or did I get a defective unit?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Left side of pedal should slow it down. Right speeds it up.


----------

